# Providing light to indoor pigeons



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I went out today and bought a full spectrum 25w ultraviolet light for the daytime and a 50w night time light with heat, it says it will get to 77F (we do not heat our house in the winter time, just our bedroom. They are by a window so I opted for this so they don't get chilled as Claudius was shivering a one point last night.

Is this okay?

Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where do you live? They shouldn't need heat in the house, but maybe being by a window they might like it. What do you mean by a 50w night time light with heat? Does it throw light? I like the reptile heat emitters for my birds. They throw a nice warmth, but no light, and they don't shatter as the lights can. Your birds probably love it.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I use a full spectrum light for all my birds, including Ollie. She's quite funny about it - she'll perch right under it waiting for it to turn on the morning so she can suntan. I haven't found a heat lamp or nightlight necessary for her though. She doesn't night-fright and even in the winter I keep my house comfortable.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Well tonight the low will be 30 so I figured it wouldn't hurt especially them being right by the window, they are defiantly enjoying it...they were out of the ceramic heat admitter but I just the other one, it emmits a very small red light that isn't bright and says non disturbing on the box do hopefully it doesn't.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If it is not cold enough for your water pipes to freeze, your birds wont freeze. I don't heat my loft even when it gets down to -12 f.
Dave


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I kinda don't understand why folks would try to dissuade you from keeping your Pigeon Pals warm. If they are indoor birds, then certainly you wanna keep their environment a decent temperature.

I am unfamiliar with the heat light you speak of (do you have a brand name on it ?)...but if it keeps 'em warmer than without it, and it doesn't seem to be causing any negative effects you notice (such as are they losing sleep ? etc) then I say go for it, and I applaud you for caring about keeping your buds comfy !


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

My only concern would be to keep them a consistent temperature. Abrupt changes in temperature, such as cold drafts, can be an issue for indoor birds that are not acclimatized to cold.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree, I rookie the 50w bulb back this morning because it didn't give off a noticeable enough warmth and the manager there brought be a 150w Infrared exo terra heat glo, he said it will not disturb sleep and will keep them warm by the window, I am going to winterized the outside of the window today so no draft can come in and the house door is far away from them and a draft won't reach them from there. How long should I leave the full spectrum light on for them daily? I keep the heat light on from dark till dawn and then usually start a fire in the am, what I am asking is when I turn off the night bulb at 9 am and turn on the full spectrum will the tempature drop hurt them? I mean my house doesn't get below 50 even without heat.

Ugh I just want to keep them warm at night, I think they deserve it!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It's nice that your going to all that trouble (day light/night light) for your birds, but it's really not necessary. Pigeons enjoy temps around 45-65 degrees. they are most active if their not too hot. But it is important to keep them out of drafts. Which is solved by not placing their cage near a door that is constantly being opened and closed during cold weather.
I wouldn't get them use to heating lamps......what happens if you loose power in the winter? Their use to being toasty under a heater,.....no electricity= no heater...and their not use to it! Don't waste your money.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I want to emphasize what MsFreebird just wrote. The pigeons don't mind the cold at all........but draughs are another thing. They may be getting a draft off the window. Maybe after winterizing it, it should be fine. I doubt they need the full spectrum lighting on for long each day.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

There really is no harm in providing a heat lamp or extra light to indoor birds actually birds benefit from this. Indoor birds do not receive the type of light required for Vitamin D synthesis. A UV light provides a closer spectrum of light to the suns spectrum of light. Putting birds near a window does not provide the spectrum as the glass filters the UV rays out. Many bird stores provide heat bulbs and UV lights to indoor birds as in door birds are no longer wild birds and though in the wild can handle cold temps, indoor birds are no longer the same. A chilled bird can become stressed and ill. Providing extra light or heat can only benefit an indoor bird


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

zoo keeper said:


> There really is no harm in providing a heat lamp or extra light to indoor birds actually birds benefit from this. Indoor birds do not receive the type of light required for Vitamin D synthesis. A UV light provides a closer spectrum of light to the suns spectrum of light. Putting birds near a window does not provide the spectrum as the glass filters the UV rays out. Many bird stores provide heat bulbs and UV lights to indoor birds as in door birds are no longer wild birds and though in the wild can handle cold temps, indoor birds are no longer the same. A chilled bird can become stressed and ill. Providing extra light or heat can only benefit an indoor bird



Definitely agree. Inside birds do need the UV lights. Indoor birds do need this, and as was mentioned, the window glass does filter out the UV rays that they need. Outdoor birds get this naturally from the sun.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree that they would benefit from a UV light for vit D. But I would not use a heat lamp on an indoor bird. As I said, if you get them use to sitting under a heat lamp, and something happens that you loose electricity (which is common up north in the winter), their going to get chilled. I would let them get use to the 'household fluctuating temperature'. Birds do fine in cold temperatures....it's 'drafts' that are bad. I just think you would be 'creating' a potential problem if you keep them under supplemental heat all the time. Toughen them up a bit.
Maybe your not understanding me.  I have some indoor birds (one a Mollucan Cockatoo), I set my heat at 50 when I'm not home, 62 when I get home. They are use to this. If I supplied heat lamps for them they wouldn't get use to the lower temps, and if I lost power they would be cold..........*I* would have created the problem.
The only time I supply supplemental heat is when we get a real cold spell (-zero with wind chills of 5-20 below). I have the reptile heat emitters that I turn on in the loft. The birds have the 'option' of sitting under them if they want to. Most of them don't....their fine, they are use to the cold.....their bodies built up to it. I feed them extra food when the cold weather starts, their fat and happy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well... Im undecided about the whole heat issue..the uv light is one thing and they will need that., pigeons in gereral seem to do well in warm dry climates.. and they also do fine in our other climates too..cold winter ones as well. But what I think if the heat lamp is not too hot and it only lets them stay at about 65 or something it would let them keep more of their energy instead of wasting it to keep warm.. if the power goes out your going to be cold too..so Im sure you would get a space heater of some sort and share it with the birds.. and just to say.... you folks up north sure keep it cold in your houses!...lol.. I have to have my heat set on 70..lol..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Up here, it's expensive to keep it set on 70. We just dress warmer. LOL. Finally got a gas fireplace for the living room a few years ago, so now we can turn that on, close the room, and keep the rest of the house cooler. But where we are most of the time is nice and toasty.


----------

